# virkon s



## Pigeon-flyer-87 (Jun 5, 2015)

Someone told me about virkon s, they said you can put a tip of the tea spoon on the end of virkon s and dip in it the water and it helps them is this TRUE OR NOT.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

There's always both pros and cons to a thing.
That is true, added to drinking water virkon-S kills bacteria,germs and harmful stuff but at the same time it also disturbs balance of the gut by harming the friendly bacteria too.
If one uses virkon-s or any other disinfectant or any other raw chemical in drinking water of his birds then its crucial for him to use probiotics after the use of it, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Pigeon-flyer-87 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice mate, what Probiotics can i use or recommend cheer.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

There's several of them to choose from at pigeon supply places. Have you visited any of those sites?
Gut flora, primalac are few of famous brands


----------



## Pigeon-flyer-87 (Jun 5, 2015)

Is there any chance you can send me some good pigeon sites please as i don't know many cheers.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Google Jedds, global pigeon supplies, new England pigeon supplies(best for you), Foys pigeon supplies and many others to name. Give it a try. If no luck please let us know I'll send you the link.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Clorox is a hell of allot cheaper,and will do the same thing...KILL GERMS......Alamo
*5/7 drops per gallon,once or twice per week...*


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Alamo, the tub I use for my bird bath is a water heater over flow pan, it's prolly 3 feet across and hold about 3 gallons when I give em a bath. In your opinion would a cap full in that tub for baths cause a positive effect in insect control and not cause harm to eye's or gut's?? I really like the idea of -----
It's a hell of a lot cheaper!!!!!!! 
I know we all have chlorine in our pools but we don't on purpose drink it ya know?? It does burn your eye's a little but no real damage.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Back in the 60's we used Clorox every week and the birds were healthy we even had the first 600 mile day bird with strong cross winds. I know a guy that puts 4 drops in the water every day and his birds look fantastic, and he never uses any probiotics. makes you wonder about all the meds they sell. His oldest bird is a 1998 hatch and he will still go out and fly for awhile.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

For 3 gallons of water,maybe 1/2 cap should be ok...I don`t give Probio`s after Clorox....Only after giving Med`s....Remember,never give Med`s & Clorox at the same time...When the weather is Hot & Humid....My birds get Clorox 2 or 3 days per week.....Alamo


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alamo said:


> Clorox is a hell of allot cheaper,and will do the same thing...KILL GERMS......Alamo
> *5/7 drops per gallon,once or twice per week...*


I agree with that Alamo,back in the day there was nothing else but Clorox it did the job. 1 tsp per 1 gallon of water is what i use, birds were healthy and no damage done and like u mentioned way cheaper $


----------

